# What should I do with all these?



## szaffiri (Jul 8, 2009)

For some reason my friend and I just ordered 200 tweeters from parts express. I honestly don't know why I bought them or what to do with them. I am also pretty new to audio so bear with me. Is it possible to build something with just tweeters? If i build an enclousure with 100 of them would I get any midbass at all? It is possible to do anything without adding other speakers? Any input and suggestions would be welcomed. Thanks

Parts-Express.com:200 Onkyo Tweeters for $10 (Limit 2 cases per Customer) | delco onkyo buyout mylar tweeter


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

you need to find a deal like that on 2" mids then build some monsterous line arrays for the hell of it. Then throw a block party!


here ya go, buy about 40 of these (around $60) and use them in your arrays...

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=269-482


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

whoops


----------



## hayden (Oct 16, 2009)

Sell them in bunches - cheap.

JP


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

backwoods said:


> you need to find a deal like that on 2" mids then build some monsterous line arrays for the hell of it. Then throw a block party!
> 
> 
> here ya go, buy about 40 of these (around $60) and use them in your arrays...
> ...


Oh I like this idea


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Better post pics of the array if and when you do it


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

I need new shop speakers, and Ive got 15 ft ceilings.....


----------



## ecktor (Aug 19, 2009)

200 tweeters... use them as sporting clays?


Seriously, do the line array.


----------

